# Old member returning



## Walter Maisey (Oct 13, 2022)

Hello everybody,
      I go by Edmund, 86 years, live in Bowden, emigrated in 74, have a Taig lathe and Mill, been machining all my life with lots of unfinished symphonies,

That's Bowden Central Alberta,


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 13, 2022)

If you are curious, I have some projects on my youtube channel Walter Maisey,


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 13, 2022)

Here are a few photos of parts for Jerry Howells Vickie hot air engine


----------



## combustable herbage (Oct 13, 2022)

Welcome back Walter/Edmund.
I have been on here a year and a half enjoying every moment, hope you enjoy your return.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 13, 2022)

Welcome back, from SK.


----------



## Chip Maker (Oct 13, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## 140mower (Oct 13, 2022)

Welcome back from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Crosche (Oct 13, 2022)

Nice work! Great to have you back! Welcome from Calgary.

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## DPittman (Oct 13, 2022)

Welcome, neat stuff.


----------



## historicalarms (Oct 13, 2022)

Morning Walt, glad your back....Bowden....best damn "rail-car diner" in the country, stopped there a couple months ago "just for a quick burger" and man can those ladies put a burger on your plate that takes a while to eat.
     I had some "in-laws" there a while back you may have known, the Hilsabecks (Fred)


----------



## whydontu (Oct 13, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 13, 2022)

Welcome from Farm country south of Chatham Ontario. I'd say welcome back, but I prolly joined after you left on vaca and don't remember you. So a nice warm welcome seems appropriate.


----------



## David_R8 (Oct 13, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.


----------



## YotaBota (Oct 13, 2022)

Another island welcome back, feels like there should be a party! I had a look at some of your youtube videos and the sealion caught my attention. Will you run it in a boat or is it a display model?
BTW - I have a ways to go to get to your age but if I'm half as proficient by then as you are now I'll be happy.


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 14, 2022)

Hi there, I would like to thank all the members for the warm welcome back, 

Mike, I started the Sealion in the early seventies and I still have not finished it and a boat is not in the picture, at the moment I am switching my machining time between Jerry Howells Vickie Hot Air and early 1900 bench shaper (Petite Lime) of French design, 

(H) yes the Diner, sorry not familiar with the in-laws, been here 25 years but tend to keep to myself,

I have been stagnating from the hobby for quite a while, but suddenly told myself get a grip, so last couple of days have spent some time in the shop, the shop is one half of a heated 20' x 24' garage, I am attaching a video taken after machining a stepped shaft and assembling the parts, the shaft is over long on the ends in loo of final assembly of both piston rods,

Ok, it looks like the file is too large and I don't have a clue how to reduce, can someone help?


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 15, 2022)

Walter Maisey said:


> Ok, it looks like the file is too large and I don't have a clue how to reduce, can someone help?



What platform are you using? 
Mac, pc, android, iPhone, etc.


----------



## PeterT (Oct 15, 2022)

Welcome back. Your projects look great.


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 15, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> What platform are you using?
> Mac, pc, android, iPhone, etc.


I transferred pictures from my iPhone onto my PC so I guess its my PC Windows 10

Edmund


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 15, 2022)

OK, Easy Peasy.

You probably could have resized it right on your phone. My Android will do that natively and I would guess that iPhone can do it too.  But I don't know that for sure.  I am virtually certain that it can be done BEFORE recording.

Either way, here is an easy way to do it right now on your PC.  I'll take the liberty of assuming that you would prefer not to download and install any free software because of the risk of viruses and all that evil-ware out there everywhere.  But many websites are completely safe to use, and most browsers can be set to warn you about potentially dangerous websites.

That said, I think its fair to say that almost everyone trusts Adobe - the developers of PDF software.

Go here   https://www.adobe.com/express/feature/video/resize

And then follow the online instructions.  You can also do it from your phone but its probably easier to use your PC.

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 15, 2022)

Susquatch,

I am missing something in the process, I go to the Adobe site and start with a download of the video but that is where I lose it, what is the process after that? I have tried it 4/5 times I'm missing somewhere after that,

The video is in my downloads folder I have five identical video downloads from adobe express, and I have moved one video into my Onedrive personal folder, properties are 76.8 MB I will try to download it, it is an MP4 file is that the problem?

It was still to large a file

Edmund


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 15, 2022)

Oh well, this is what I was trying to upload as a video,


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 15, 2022)

Walter Maisey said:


> I am missing something in the process, I go to the Adobe site and start with a download of the video but that is where I lose it, what is the process after that?



The first step is an UPLOAD of your video to Adobe, not a download. 

You upload first. 
Then select your output parameters. 
Then download the converted video. 

If you start with a download, it will not work. 

Just try to think of the internet as a cloud. Stuff either goes up to the cloud or down to you.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 15, 2022)

Walter Maisey said:


> Oh well, this is what I was trying to upload as a video,



Frankly, I usually prefer pictures anyway.


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 15, 2022)

Walter Maisey said:


> and I have moved one video into my Onedrive personal folder, properties are 76.8 MB I will try to download it, it is an MP4 file is that the problem?



You can share files from one-drive. If you want, I'll send you a PM with my email address and you can share the video with me. I could process it for you and then share that with you through my one-drive. 

That way, I could also check to make sure Adobe can handle it.


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 15, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> You can share files from one-drive. If you want, I'll send you a PM with my email address and you can share the video with me. I could process it for you and then share that with you through my one-drive.
> 
> That way, I could also check to make sure Adobe can handle it.



The original file was 150MB after I put it through Adobe it is now 76.8MB so which one would you like? Computer terminology is not my strong point at my age,

In the meantime, I will try a picture I have just taken


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 15, 2022)

Walter Maisey said:


> The original file was 150MB after I put it through Adobe it is now 76.8MB so which one would you like?



Beautiful Work! I'm very impressed. You are also setting the bar for me. I hope when I am your age I can do half that well. I'm still a boy at 75.

The original is best. I'll send you a PM with my email address so you can share it.


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 19, 2022)

Susquatch,
        did you receive the file I sent you in your PM me?

Edmund,


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 20, 2022)

Walter Maisey said:


> Susquatch,
> did you receive the file I sent you in your PM me?
> 
> Edmund,



No. But I sent you one just now.


----------



## ShawnR (Oct 20, 2022)

Walter Maisey said:


> I am missing something in the process, I go to the Adobe site and start with a download of the video but that is where I lose it, what is the process after that? I have tried it 4/5 times I'm missing somewhere after that,
> 
> The video is in my downloads folder I have five identical video downloads from adobe express, and I have moved one video into my Onedrive personal folder, properties are 76.8 MB I will try to download it, it is an MP4 file is that the problem?
> 
> ...



Edmund

Welcome from Northwestern Ontario!

Regarding the file, it might be easier for you to upload to your youtube channel, as your other videos, then just post the link here in this forum.

Here is Edmund's channel that he mentioned in the first post   



			https://www.youtube.com/user/holmes230536/videos
		


I should add that if this is a video that you did not want public, but rather, just for the viewers/members here, then you could make it available via link only access, not one of your public channel videos.

Nice work!

Shawn


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 20, 2022)

ShawnR said:


> Regarding the file, it might be easier for you to upload to your youtube channel, as your other videos, then just post the link here in this forum.



Youtube is a swear word in my vocabulary so it never crossed my mind, but I confess this is a fantastic idea especially since he has already done that!

Why can't I put multiple love reactions on your post!


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 20, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> No. But I sent you one just now.


Hi, Susquach, yes I do have Dropbox I will load it into and then send it to you,


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 20, 2022)

Walter Maisey said:


> Hi, Susquach, yes I do have Dropbox I will load it into and then send it to you,


Perfect!


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 20, 2022)

Susquatch, I have lost your PM can you send it again,

This is really getting ridiculous, now I have downloaded Microsoft Clipchamp and yet I don't really have a clue how that works either, my computer is getting cluttered with stuff just so I can put a video up in the group, 

Edmund,


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario. Nice piece you have made.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 20, 2022)

Welcome, I'm between Olds and Sundre


----------



## Susquatch (Oct 20, 2022)

Walter Maisey said:


> Susquatch, I have lost your PM can you send it again,
> 
> This is really getting ridiculous, now I have downloaded Microsoft Clipchamp and yet I don't really have a clue how that works either, my computer is getting cluttered with stuff just so I can put a video up in the group,
> 
> Edmund,



Hey Edmund, @ShawnR has noted that you have posted to YouTube before. If so, you could just post this video to YouTube too and then just post a link to it here.

Since you also have dropbox, you could do the same using that.

You can just uninstall those other software tools you don't use.


----------



## Walter Maisey (Oct 21, 2022)

OK, so I have just sent a file from my Dropbox to your PM let me know if you receive it

and I am leaving a transfer of the same file I got in my email address from Dropbox, lets hope that works, the video was taken in my hand and it's shaky, but it does run perfectly truly









						Transfer - Dropbox
					

Dropbox is a free service that lets you bring your photos, docs, and videos anywhere and share them easily. Never email yourself a file again!




					www.dropbox.com


----------

